

Introducing Trails (twilio-on-rails) - danielle17
http://blog.twilio.com/2010/02/introducing-trails-twilioonrails.html

======
nbrochu
Seems like a good way to leverage the platform!

I'm still waiting for Twilio to accept payments outside the US though... Only
limited to the trial otherwise. Hopefully it'll happen someday!

~~~
paulhart
Twilio took my money quite happily, and I'm in Canada. Probably depends on who
provides their merchant stack.

------
ejakllle
really great tool. Hope to use this soon for one of my applications!

